# قل لمن يجرحك,, 10 جمل



## SALVATION (28 نوفمبر 2008)

_قل لمن يجرحك,, 10 جمل
=========

قل لهـــــــــــــم..

انـك نسيتهـم .. وأدر لهـم ظهـر قلبـك , وأمـض ِفـي الطـريق المعاكـس 
لهـم فربما كان هناك.. فـي الجهة الأخرى.. أناس يستحقونك أكثـر منهـم

قل لهـــــــــــــم ..


إن الأيـام لا تتكـرر.. وإن المـراحـل لا تعـاد .. وإنـك ذات يـوم .. خلفتهـم
تمـامـاً كمـا خلفــوك فــي الـوراء وإن العـمـر لا يعـود إلــى الــوراء أبــداً

قل لهـــــــــــــم ..


إنك لفظت آخر أحلامك بهـم.. حين لفظت قلوبهـم.. وإنك بكيت خلفهـم 
كثيـراً حتـى إقتنعـت بمـوتهـم وإنـك لا تملـك قـدرة إعادتهم إلـى الحياة 
فــي قلبــك مــرة أخــرى بعــد أن إختــاروا الـمــوت فيــك .

قل لهــــــــــــم ..


إن رحـيلهــم جعلـك تعـيـد إكتشاف نفسـك.. وإكتشـاف الأشيـاء حولـك
وإنـك إكتشفــت أنهـم ليـسـوا آخـر المشـوار.. ولا آخـر الإحساس.. ولا
آخـر الأحـلام.. وأن هنـاك أشيـاء أخــرى جـمـيلـة.. ومـثيـرة.. ورائعــة
تـستـحــق عـشــق الـحـيــاة وإسـتـمــراريـتــهــا .

قل لهـــــــــــــــم.. 

إنـك أعـدت طـلاء نفـسـك بعـدهـم.. وأزلـت آثـار بصمـاتـهـم مـن جـدران 
أعماقـك.. وأقتلعـت كـل خناجـرهم من ظهرك وأعدت ولادتك مـن جديـد
وحرصت على تنقية المساحات الملوثة منهـم بك ، وإن مساحتك النقيـة 
مـــا عـــادت تـتـســع لـهـــم .

قل لهـــــــــــــــــم .. 

إنك أغلقت كـل محطات الإنتظار خلفهـم.. فلـم تعـد ترتـدي رداء الشـوق
وتقـف فـوق محطـات عودتهـم.. تترقـب القـادميـن.. وتدقـق في وجـوه 
المسافريـن.. وتبحث في الزحام عـن ظلالهـم وعطـرهـم وأثـرهـم عـل 
صـدفــة جـمـيـلــة تـأتــي بـهــم إلـيــك .

قل لهـــــــــــــــم ..

ان صـلاحيتهـم إنتهت.. وأن النبض في قلبك ليس بنبضهم.. وأن المكان 
فـي ذاكرتك ليس بمكانهم.. ولم يتبق لهم بك سوى الأمـس.. بكل ألم 
وأســى وذكـــرى الأمـــس .

قل لهــــــــــــــم ..


إنـك نزفتهـم في لحظـات ألمـك كدمـك.. وإنـك أجهضتهـم فـي لحظـات 
غيابهـم كجنيـن ميـت بداخلـك.. وإنـك أطلقـت سراحهـم منـك كـالطيـور
وأغلقـت الأبـواب دونـهـم وعـاهـدت نفسـك ألا تفـتـح أبـوابـك إلا لأولئـك 
الــذيــن يسـتـحـقـــون .

قل لهــــــــــــــــــم..


إن لكـل إحسـاس زماناً.. ولكل حلم زماناً.. ولكـل حكايـة زمانـاً.. ولكـل 
حزن زماناً.. ولكل فـرح زمانـاً.. ولكل بشـر زمانـاً.. ولكـل فرسـان زمانـاً
وإن زمنهـم إنتهـى بــك منـذ زمــن .

قل لهــــــــــــــــــــــم..


لا تقل لهم شيئا.. إستقبلهم بصمت فالصمت أحيـاناً قـدرة فائقـة علـى 
التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه 
منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول_​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2008)

> _لا تقل لهم شيئا.. إستقبلهم بصمت فالصمت أحيـاناً قـدرة فائقـة علـى
> التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه _



موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا تونى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## fns (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا تونى على الموضوع الجميل والرائع
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع جامد يا تونى

شكراً ليــك​*


----------



## SALVATION (28 نوفمبر 2008)

_


candy shop قال:




موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا تونى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتيييير كاندى على زوقك
يسلملى مرورك
مشكوووووووووووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (28 نوفمبر 2008)

_


fns قال:



شكرا تونى على الموضوع الجميل والرائع
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير على تشجيعاتك
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (28 نوفمبر 2008)

_


r0o0o0ky قال:



*موضوع جامد يا تونى

شكراً ليــك​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيييير roooky 
يسلملى مرورك
مشكووووووووووووور_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> قل لهـــــــــــــم..
> 
> إن الأيـام لا تتكـرر.. وإن المـراحـل لا تعـاد .. وإنـك ذات يـوم .. خلفتهـم
> ...





*كلام حزين وجميل جدااا

مرسي توووني

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 نوفمبر 2008)

> إنك لفظت آخر أحلامك بهـم.. حين لفظت قلوبهـم.. وإنك بكيت خلفهـم
> كثيـراً حتـى إقتنعـت بمـوتهـم وإنـك لا تملـك قـدرة إعادتهم إلـى الحياة
> فــي قلبــك مــرة أخــرى بعــد أن إختــاروا الـمــوت فيــك .


​
موضوع جميل وراااااااائع تونى
شكراااا لطرحه اخى
سلام المسيح​


----------



## بيتر منير (28 نوفمبر 2008)

قل لهــــــــــــــــــم..


إن لكـل إحسـاس زماناً.. ولكل حلم زماناً.. ولكـل حكايـة زمانـاً.. ولكـل 
حزن زماناً.. ولكل فـرح زمانـاً.. ولكل بشـر زمانـاً.. ولكـل فرسـان زمانـاً
وإن زمنهـم إنتهـى بــك منـذ زمــن .


فعلا روعة
اهنيك


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع يا توني *
*تسلم ايدك *
*احترت اقتبس ايه*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> 
> قل لهـــــــــــــــم ..
> 
> ...


جمل جميله جدا يا تونى 
ميرسى  ليك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _قل لمن يجرحك,, 10 جمل
> =========
> 
> قل لهــــــــــــــــــم..
> ...


_*
شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع...
ربنا يبعد عنا الجرح والحزن..
كل سنة وانت طيب..*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2008)

> لا تقل لهم شيئا.. إستقبلهم بصمت فالصمت أحيـاناً قـدرة فائقـة علـى
> التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه


*الصمت أفضل أحياناً
كثيررررررررررررررررررره
ميرررسى يا تونى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع راااااائع يا تونى 

تسلم ايدم يا مان 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (29 نوفمبر 2008)

_


mikel coco قال:



*كلام حزين وجميل جدااا

مرسي توووني

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير يا مايكل
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك الجميل
مشكووووووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (29 نوفمبر 2008)

_


كليمو قال:



​
موضوع جميل وراااااااائع تونى
شكراااا لطرحه اخى
سلام المسيح​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير كليمو على زوقك
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكوووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (29 نوفمبر 2008)

_


بيتر منير قال:



			قل لهــــــــــــــــــم..


إن لكـل إحسـاس زماناً.. ولكل حلم زماناً.. ولكـل حكايـة زمانـاً.. ولكـل 
حزن زماناً.. ولكل فـرح زمانـاً.. ولكل بشـر زمانـاً.. ولكـل فرسـان زمانـاً
وإن زمنهـم إنتهـى بــك منـذ زمــن .


فعلا روعة
اهنيك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير بيتر
ميرسى كتييير على مرورك
مشكوووووووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (29 نوفمبر 2008)

_


mero_engel قال:



*موضوع رائع يا توني *
*تسلم ايدك *
*احترت اقتبس ايه*
*ربنا يباركك*​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير ميرو على زوقك
انا اللى احترت اشكرك ازى
يسلملى مرورك
مشكوووووووووووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (29 نوفمبر 2008)

_


swety koky girl قال:



جمل جميله جدا يا تونى 
ميرسى  ليك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتييير كوكى على زوقك
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكووووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (29 نوفمبر 2008)

_


bishoragheb قال:



*
شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع...
ربنا يبعد عنا الجرح والحزن..
كل سنة وانت طيب..*​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير بيشو على زوقك
يسلملى مرورك
مشكووووووووووور
وكل سنة وانتا بصحة وسلامة فى حضن الاب_​


----------



## SALVATION (29 نوفمبر 2008)

_


dona nabil قال:



*الصمت أفضل أحياناً
كثيررررررررررررررررررره
ميرررسى يا تونى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك ​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اللى ميرسى كتييير دونا على زوقك
يسلملى مرورك
مشكوووووووره كتيييييير_​


----------



## SALVATION (29 نوفمبر 2008)

_


kokoman قال:



موضوع راااااائع يا تونى 

تسلم ايدك يا مان 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييييير يا مان على زوقك
يسلملى مرورك
مشكووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## جارجيوس (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا" لك ياتوني لكن اكثر جمله اعجبتني الأخيره لأنه خير الكلام ما قل ودل . ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## hmmm (29 نوفمبر 2008)

كلام  جميل قوى  وفعلا  الصمت  ساعات  كتير  بيبقى  اصعب  من الكلام


----------



## SALVATION (29 نوفمبر 2008)

_


جريس قردحجي قال:



			شكرا" لك ياتوني لكن اكثر جمله اعجبتني الأخيره لأنه خير الكلام ما قل ودل . ربنا يبارك حياتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير جريس على مرورك الجمييييل 
مشكووووووووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (29 نوفمبر 2008)

_


hmmm قال:



			كلام  جميل قوى  وفعلا  الصمت  ساعات  كتير  بيبقى  اصعب  من الكلام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيير لزوقك
مشكوره كتييير لمرورك_​


----------



## happy angel (7 فبراير 2009)

*قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*

*قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!

قل لهـــــــــــــم..
انـك نسيتهـم .. وأدر لهـم ظهـر قلبـك , وأمـض ِفـي
الطـريق المعاكـس 
لهـم فربما كان هناك.. فـي الجهة الأخرى.. أناس يستحقونك أكثـر منهـم

قل لهـــــــــــــم ..

إن الأيـام لا تتكـرر.. وإن المـراحـل لا تعـاد .. وإنـك ذات يـوم .. خلفتهـم
تمـامـاً كمـا خلفــوك فــي الـوراء وإن العـمـر لا يعـود إلــى الــوراء أبــداً

قل لهـــــــــــــم ..

إنك لفظت آخر أحلامك بهـم.. حين لفظت قلوبهـم.. وإنك بكيت خلفهـم 
كثيـراً حتـى إقتنعـت بمـوتهـم وإنـك لا تملـك قـدرة إعادتهم إلـى الحياة 
فــي قلبــك مــرة أخــرى بعــد أن إختــاروا الـمــوت فيــك .

قل لهــــــــــــم ..

إن رحـيلهــم جعلـك تعـيـد إكتشاف نفسـك.. وإكتشـاف الأشيـاء حولـك
وإنـك إكتشفــت أنهـم ليـسـوا آخـر المشـوار.. ولا آخـر الإحساس.. ولا
آخـر الأحـلام.. وأن هنـاك أشيـاء أخــرى جـمـيلـة.. ومـثيـرة.. ورائعــة
تـستـحــق عـشــق الـحـيــاة وإسـتـمــراريـتــهــا .

قل لهـــــــــــــــم.. إنـك أعـدت طـلاء نفـسـك بعـدهـم.. وأزلـت آثـار بصمـاتـهـم مـن جـدران 
أعماقـك.. وأقتلعـت كـل خناجـرهم من ظهرك وأعدت ولادتك مـن جديـد
وحرصت على تنقية المساحات الملوثة منهـم بك ، وإن مساحتك النقيـة 
مـــا عـــادت تـتـســع لـهـــم .

قل لهـــــــــــــــــم .. إنك أغلقت كـل محطات الإنتظار خلفهـم.. فلـم تعـد ترتـدي رداء الشـوق
وتقـف فـوق محطـات عودتهـم.. تترقـب القـادميـن.. وتدقـق في وجـوه 
المسافريـن.. وتبحث في الزحام عـن ظلالهـم وعطـرهـم وأثـرهـم عـل 
صـدفــة جـمـيـلــة تـأتــي بـهــم إلـيــك .

قل لهـــــــــــــــم ..

ان صـلاحيتهـم إنتهت.. وأن النبض في قلبك ليس بنبضهم.. وأن المكان 
فـي ذاكرتك ليس بمكانهم.. ولم يتبق لهم بك سوى الأمـس.. بكل ألم 
وأســى وذكـــرى الأمـــس .

قل لهــــــــــــــم ..


إنـك نزفتهـم في لحظـات ألمـك كدمـك.. وإنـك أجهضتهـم فـي لحظـات 
غيابهـم كجنيـن ميـت بداخلـك.. وإنـك أطلقـت سراحهـم منـك كـالطيـور
وأغلقـت الأبـواب دونـهـم وعـاهـدت نفسـك ألا تفـتـح أبـوابـك إلا لأولئـك 
الــذيــن يسـتـحـقـــون .

قل لهــــــــــــــــــم..

إن لكـل إحسـاس زماناً.. ولكل حلم زماناً.. ولكـل حكايـة زمانـاً.. ولكـل 
حزن زماناً.. ولكل فـرح زمانـاً.. ولكل بشـر زمانـاً.. ولكـل فرسـان زمانـاً
وإن زمنهـم إنتهـى بــك منـذ زمــن .

قل لهــــــــــــــــــــــم..


لا تقل لهم شيئا.. إستقبلهم بصمت فالصمت أحيـاناً قـدرة فائقـة علـى 
التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه.*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*



happy angel قال:


> *لا تقل لهم شيئا.. إستقبلهم بصمت فالصمت أحيـاناً قـدرة فائقـة علـى *
> 
> *التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه.*​​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*

موضوع ممتاز ويحتوى على رسائل قيمة للغاية 

نصائح ومعلومات قيمة تأتى الينا على طبق من ذهب مجاناً وبسهولة ولا نستفيد منها 

مشكلتنا اننا لا نقرأ أو نقرأ ولانفهم او نفهم ولا نطبق ما فهمناه
 
عندما يتعرض انسان لموقف سىء او صدمة عاطفية او جرح عميق اذا ذهب الى افضل دكتور نفسانى لن يقول نصف ما ذُكر فى هذا الموضوع

واريد ان اضيف اضافة بسيطة على موضوعك الرائع
- نحن لا نعيش فى المدينة الفاضلة ولا الجنة نحن نعيش على الأرض وكما ان هناك اشخاص صالحين فهناك ايضاً اشخاص غير صالحين وسيئى الخلق وكل المطلوب منا حسن الاختيار 
عندما نجد ثمار سيئة نتركها ببساطة ونبحث عن ثمار صالحة.

- الانسان الذى يجرح مرة بالعمد سيجرح مرة ثانية وثالثة لان معدنه غير صالح حتى لو كان يبدو غير ذلك.

- الجرح الذى حدث وانتهى هو مجرد مطب فى طريق حياتك وانتهى وهو ايضاً خبرة قيمة تجعلك تعرف الحياة وتحميك من الوقوع فى نفس النوعية من المطبات فى المستقبل فلا تجعلها حائط يوقف تقدمك.


وشكراً لـكى على موضوعك الجميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*

موضوع جميل يا هابى 

ميررررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*


موضوع جميل جداااااا  يا هابى

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*



> *قل لهـــــــــــــم ..
> 
> **إن الأيـام لا تتكـرر.. وإن المـراحـل لا تعـاد .. وإنـك ذات يـوم .. خلفتهـم
> **تمـامـاً كمـا خلفــوك فــي الـوراء وإن العـمـر لا يعـود إلــى الــوراء أبــداً*


 
راااااااااائع يا هابى 

شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## DEMIANA BOULES (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*

:heat::heat:*موضوع أكثر من رائع ربنا يقويكى 
وننتظر المزيد​*


----------



## just member (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*

*موضوع جميل يا ماما هابى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك وسطينا*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*

*موضوع جميل جدااااااااا
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*

*شكرا ياهابي
علي الموضوووع
ربنا يبارك حياااااااتك​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*

رائع يا هابى
تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## GogoRagheb (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*

*شكرا يا هابى
موضوع قيم جدا*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*

*موضوعك جميل اوى يا هابى انجل
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى*


----------



## ناوناو (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*

قل لهــــــــــــم ..

إن رحـيلهــم جعلـك تعـيـد إكتشاف نفسـك.. وإكتشـاف الأشيـاء حولـك
وإنـك إكتشفــت أنهـم ليـسـوا آخـر المشـوار.. ولا آخـر الإحساس.. ولا
آخـر الأحـلام.. وأن هنـاك أشيـاء أخــرى جـمـيلـة.. ومـثيـرة.. ورائعــة
تـستـحــق عـشــق الـحـيــاة وإسـتـمــراريـتــهــا 
بجد موضوع ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز 
ربنا يباركك يا هابي


----------



## mero_engel (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*

*



قل لهـــــــــــــم ..

إنك لفظت آخر أحلامك بهـم.. حين لفظت قلوبهـم.. وإنك بكيت خلفهـم 
كثيـراً حتـى إقتنعـت بمـوتهـم وإنـك لا تملـك قـدرة إعادتهم إلـى الحياة 
فــي قلبــك مــرة أخــرى بعــد أن إختــاروا الـمــوت فيــك .

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ميرسي يا ملاكي الغالي *
*موضوع رائع فعلا *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## frenzy55 (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*

اللة يبارك تعب المحبة


----------



## st athanasius (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*

*انا هقولهمكول الا قولتيه وفوقيه صفحات كلام عشان استريح من جوايا
ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا موضوع حلو زيك ياقمر*


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*



Stray sheep قال:


> [/CENTER]


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> موضوع ممتاز ويحتوى على رسائل قيمة للغاية
> 
> نصائح ومعلومات قيمة تأتى الينا على طبق من ذهب مجاناً وبسهولة ولا نستفيد منها
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا هابى
> 
> ميررررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااا  يا هابى
> 
> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*



candy shop قال:


> راااااااااائع يا هابى
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*



DEMIANA BOULES قال:


> :heat::heat:*موضوع أكثر من رائع ربنا يقويكى
> وننتظر المزيد​*


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*



come with me قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا ماما هابى *
> *ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك وسطينا*​


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدااااااااا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*



BishoRagheb قال:


> *شكرا ياهابي
> علي الموضوووع
> ربنا يبارك حياااااااتك​*


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*



خاطى ونادم قال:


> رائع يا هابى
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*



GogoRagheb قال:


> *شكرا يا هابى
> موضوع قيم جدا*


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*



swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوعك جميل اوى يا هابى انجل
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتى*


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*



ناوناو قال:


> قل لهــــــــــــم ..
> 
> إن رحـيلهــم جعلـك تعـيـد إكتشاف نفسـك.. وإكتشـاف الأشيـاء حولـك
> وإنـك إكتشفــت أنهـم ليـسـوا آخـر المشـوار.. ولا آخـر الإحساس.. ولا
> ...


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي يا ملاكي الغالي *
> *موضوع رائع فعلا *
> *تسلم ايدك *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*



frenzy55 قال:


> اللة يبارك تعب المحبة


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*



st athanasius قال:


> *انا هقولهمكول الا قولتيه وفوقيه صفحات كلام عشان استريح من جوايا
> ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا موضوع حلو زيك ياقمر*


----------



## osaa39 (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*



happy angel قال:


> *قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!
> 
> قل لهـــــــــــــم..
> قل لهــــــــــــــــــــــم..
> ...



قل لهم ربنا يسامحكم ويسامحنى


----------



## وليم تل (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*

شكرا هابى انجل
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*

*ميرررررررسى يا هابى على الكلمات الجميله
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## rana1981 (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: قل لـــــــــمن يجرحـــــــــك 10 جـــــــــمل !!!*

قل لهــــــــــــــــــــــم..


لا *تقل لهم شيئا.. إستقبلهم بصمت فالصمت أحيـاناً قـدرة فائقـة علـى 
التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه.

افضل انا  هذا التعبير 
موضوع جميل جداااااااااااا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

